# The Halloween Tree



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I first posted this question in 2006.
I think I'm gonna ask every year until I don't have to anymore.

"I've googled this and checked Cartoon Network's site but can't locate anything. Does anyone know if this animated classic is being broadcast this year?
Channel, day and time would be most appreciated if you can find it." ~Spats, 10-11-06


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

Not that I know of but I have a dvd burned copy of it. It is from the VHS version. There are no 'official" dvds that I know of. Let me know if you want a copy.


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been asking myself the same question for about as long as you have been posting it. I don't know when. I recall seeing it (many) years ago on basic broadcast TV (ABC or NBC)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmmm...I've got the book, but never saw the animated adaptation. When was it first broadcast?


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

It was made in 1993.Cartoon network played it during the Halloween season for a few years. My copy on vhs came with a paperback copy of the book. It is a GREAT story and it needs to be officially put on dvd. thanks Dan


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

I found a website that offers Halloween special information. Hopefully this place will know a day and time if it comes back to TV at all.

Halloween Specials.net - Rescuing Halloween Cartoons from the Dustbin of History!: The Halloween Tree


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow I've never heard of this. I'm gonna You Tube it right now!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I think it is time to start looking for this movie again.

We need to seriously start petitioning Turner broadcasting to show this film every year. I have numerous times.
I hope you'll join me and drop them a line.

The reviews on the film are amazingly high at IMDB, Rottentomatoes, Amazon, eveywhere.
It needs to be a regular yearly broadcast, like "It's a Wonderful Life" at Christmas.


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

Spats, I just watched it on youtube, yes everyone should write in it was great and needs to be shown every year. Thanks for bringing this up, I hadn't heard of it before. It was great. Thanks, Keith


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I would be all for a petition, too. Should we put together one of those online petitions?


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Spats said:


> I think it is time to start looking for this movie again.
> 
> We need to seriously start petitioning Turner broadcasting to show this film every year. I have numerous times.
> I hope you'll join me and drop them a line.
> ...


You can still find the VHS or download a torrent of the film and burn a DVD-R. I found one last year and made my own.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is what they should do.Remake the story with real actors then,just before the movie comes out,the first week of Oct. release for the first time ever on DVD and bluRay the beautifully animated The Halloween Tree.
I Love the cartoon,but if the right person remade this one,It could be a classic. Dan


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

The Halloween Tree was great - I'd pick up the DVD in an instant! (Have you noticed the opening theme is veeerrrry close to the Harry Potter theme? It's surprisingly close.) Even the book seems a little hard to come by lately.

There were quite a few great Halloween specials in the 70s/80s that just seemed to disappear after a few years. Wonder why? They were way better than most of the stuff produced today.

Another Halloween special I'd love to see on DVD is Witch's Night Out, but I think it's also doomed to obscurity.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

I found a place on TV Guide that you can look for a schedule for it. Program in your zip and type of cable or channels you get and it will show if it is scheduled in your area.......
Just "click here for local listings" and it will give you the day, time and channel......

http://movies.tvguide.com/halloween-tree/tv-listings/131387

Hope this helps!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have never heard of it but I love animation I,m a kid at heart would love to see it.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I just watched on Utube also I really enjoyed it, I am surprised it hasn't been played on the networks every year.


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

Generally it's shown on family friendly channels or cartoon stations (depending on your location). In Canada it's been shown on the Family Channel, Teletoon, and YTV; however this varies from year to year because they have to renew the right to use it. Your best bet is to get a Torrent if you don't want to have to piece it together with Youtube (which I've always found to be a pain in the ass), plus Torrents are usually better res.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Sugar_Skull said:


> Generally it's shown on family friendly channels or cartoon stations (depending on your location). In Canada it's been shown on the Family Channel, Teletoon, and YTV; however this varies from year to year because they have to renew the right to use it. Your best bet is to get a Torrent if you don't want to have to piece it together with Youtube (which I've always found to be a pain in the ass), plus Torrents are usually better res.


Actually, I've found no evidence it has aired on ANY channel since 2006 in the US. It used to, but no longer.
And like a lot of people, my largest screen and best sound come from my television.
I don't want to have to stare at a computer screen alone. I want it on in the living room... and they have never released this movie to DVD, so I'd have to buy some ripped version or an old VHS?
No thanks.

Between the lack of broadcasting and the lack of a DVD, I'm thinking this film is being overlooked out of ignorance or purposefully ignored by the distributor/owner.
Odd, too - the movie won awards.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Spats said:


> Actually, I've found no evidence it has aired on ANY channel since 2006 in the US. It used to, but no longer.
> And like a lot of people, my largest screen and best sound come from my television.
> I don't want to have to stare at a computer screen alone. I want it on in the living room... and they have never released this movie to DVD, so I'd have to buy some ripped version or an old VHS?
> No thanks.
> ...


Why not just download a torrent and make your own DVD-R? The one I have looks just fine. I mean if you really want to see that badly. 

Maybe Warners just doesn't see a market for it on DVD. Maybe it will show up as a Warners Archive title on DVD-R.


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Why not just download a torrent and make your own DVD-R? The one I have looks just fine. I mean if you really want to see that badly.
> 
> Maybe Warners just doesn't see a market for it on DVD. Maybe it will show up as a Warners Archive title on DVD-R.


This is what I was getting at, you're not restricted to watching it only on the computer (or crummy vhs). It would seem these are your only options currently; you could contact the company and ask if there's a DVD of the film available, but I highly doubt there would be, especially if it's Warners lol. You could also keep checking to see if there will be a station showing it in the future...which I'm pretty sure there's a thread for on here somewhere. Halloween Tree is one of my personal favorites and I would buy the DVD if it existed, all we can do is be patient though. There are plenty of films from the 90s and 80s that have yet to be released as DVDs.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Sugar_Skull said:


> This is what I was getting at, you're not restricted to watching it only on the computer (or crummy vhs). It would seem these are your only options currently; you could contact the company and ask if there's a DVD of the film available, but I highly doubt there would be, especially if it's Warners lol. You could also keep checking to see if there will be a station showing it in the future...which I'm pretty sure there's a thread for on here somewhere. Halloween Tree is one of my personal favorites and I would buy the DVD if it existed, all we can do is be patient though. There are plenty of films from the 90s and 80s that have yet to be released as DVDs.


Warner’s has one of the best DVD catalogs out there IMO. Are they sitting on some stuff that should be out there? Sure, but who’s not? They have done a much better job at getting out old and obscure titles than most (I’m looking at you Universal). 

Anyone who is willing to give me The Black Legion, Mask Of Fu Manchu, and a whole set of Pre-Code William Wellman films on Dvd is ok in my book.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting, I was googling decorating ideas for a Halloween tree and saw this movie link on Youtube, only had time to watch the introduction and was going to post about it here...when I have time or set aside the time I will watch it on youtube.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anyone have a copy of the Halloween tree on dvd anymore? I'd like to get a copy. I'm tired of waiting for them to make one. My friend has the VHS but I need one for myself. If anyone can help thanks.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

If anyone just wants to watch it online, here's a link: 
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RJFDYX5V


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Warner’s has one of the best DVD catalogs out there IMO. Are they sitting on some stuff that should be out there? Sure, but who’s not? They have done a much better job at getting out old and obscure titles than most (I’m looking at you Universal).
> 
> Anyone who is willing to give me The Black Legion, Mask Of Fu Manchu, and a whole set of Pre-Code William Wellman films on Dvd is ok in my book.


If MGM would step up and release "New Year's Evil" on DVD i'd be perfectly happy.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I found this 

www.thehalloweentreemovie.blogspot.com It's videoed in seven parts just look at it as if it has 7 commercials


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I love that movie! Leonard Nemoy was awesome!! Spats I picked it up on VHS as a kid and I still hold it dearly as a must watch every year. I still have 4 VCRs just to watch the classics that never get released.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

they had this dvd at Target either last year or the year before.
they also are on ebay


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

here it is:
http://centerviewplus.com/_Halloween_Tree.html


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Cool toon! I had never seen this before! Thanks for posting links everyone!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

icemanfred said:


> they had this dvd at Target either last year or the year before.
> they also are on ebay


There is no official dvd release of this so I don't think Target ever carried it, the copies online are just vhs dubs.

I was lucky enough to have taped this off TBS a long time ago with a bunch of other Halloween cartoons. With all the talk about it lately I was moved to transfer it to dvd, my 4 year old was totally entranced by it!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.ecrater.com/p/8911005/the-halloween-tree-movie-on-dvd
Is this it?


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

I dont think i ever seen this ... So i just watched it , wow that was an awsome cartoon. I hope they put it on dvd or show it on tv . ill watch it again . It reminds me of the after school specials they use to air.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

trust me, it WAS at Target. Only thing I am not sure of was how long ago.

the reason I am so sure is, I had just ordered this on ebay. thinking if was a homemade job. Then there it was on the shelf.
I dont think its dvd quality video, but it is still on the dvd format.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

The dvd's at Target must have been about as good as getting any dvdr copy out there (akin to picking up a $1 public domain film) since no official dvd comes up during any search...one thing I did find interesting is that this actually had a laserdisc release!

http://www.lddb.com/laserdisc/06715/ID3230TU/Halloween-Tree










It's very easy to find this on vhs and even laserdisc but never an official dvd? Just vhs to dvd transfers, which most don't even come with a photocopied cover just plain jewel case! With all the interest in The Halloween Tree (and people trying to hunt this down on dvd) if anyone ever comes across an actual store released disc that was previously released they'll have a holy grail of Halloween specials!



katshead42 said:


> http://www.ecrater.com/p/8911005/the-halloween-tree-movie-on-dvd
> Is this it?


Hmmm...could this be said dvd? Maybe not...seems the other movies sold there are just the same old vhs to dvd transfers! So again you can get it on dvdr but not an official release.........


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

There is NO offical dvd of the animated Halloween Tree. It has yet to be released on dvd by Warners. Every dvd found is a bootleg dvd-r ripped from the VHS or the laserdisc. 

Google Halloween Tree torrent and you can find a vhs rip that is as good as any of the bootlegs for sale.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*It's also available on Youtube. We watched it last night.  Here are the first two videos. They are split up into sections. *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NqgidFIHw8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDpglhIhb5M


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Spats said:


> I first posted this question in 2006.
> I think I'm gonna ask every year until I don't have to anymore.
> 
> "I've googled this and checked Cartoon Network's site but can't locate anything. Does anyone know if this animated classic is being broadcast this year?
> Channel, day and time would be most appreciated if you can find it." ~Spats, 10-11-06


Okay get this Spats I also think that The Halloween Tree is hands down one of the best animated Halloween Classics. 

Today I hit goodwill and after 3 months of looking for a replacement copy to my missing VHS I find not 1 but 2 copies!!! I so am making popcorn tonight and watching The Halloween Tree.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG i loved this!! My mom had taped it for me on DVD and my sister recorded over it long ago with some stupid Lifetime movie. I was so bitter


----------

